# Mitt, Sponge or............ Boars Hair



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ok so I picked this up from Alan_W. Its a griot's boar's hair brush, ignore the bit brush as it is super soft as you can see here.










I used to really want a good grips oxo brush, lots of the guys on autopia use then and they seem to get a good rep. So Alan gave me the chance of this washing tool and I jumped at it.

Having a rep as Griot's does I knew it would be an excellent product - I wasn't wrong.










Picks up loads of suds, and it gets into crevices which the mitt or sponge can't. i.e. window jams, rubber seals, petrol covers etc.










Even checked the car out after, under halogens, as I only used it in one direction on purpose just incase. Nothing, not a marr on the paint. Very impressed.










Lots of suds and lubricity in the wash, not because of the boars hair more so the wash, however, it does carry them onto the paintwork, sometimes I feel the mitt doesn't.

John.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Glad you're liking it John!  That's the number of DW users doubled now! :lol:

For the uninitiated have a look here for info.

Alan W


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Glad you're liking it John!  That's the number of DW users doubled now! :lol:
> 
> For the uninitiated have a look here for info.
> 
> Alan W


$60 for a brush :doublesho


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

lol by the number of replies members are a bit hesitant. I think if they marketed without the "brush" part they would shift more units.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

its what some carwashes use i was led to belive by a rep because of there super softness


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> $60 for a brush :doublesho


I've been using the same brush for 5 years now on every wash without any marring. How many mits have you gone through in that time Kev?

Alan W


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Alan W said:


> I've been using the same brush for 5 years now on every wash without any marring. How many mits have you gone through in that time Kev?
> 
> Alan W


not been detailing for that long - only been on here for a few years 
prefer washpads anyway as i don't like wearing the mitts, trying a zymol sponge soon though


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

chrisc said:


> its what some carwashes use i was led to belive by a rep because of there super softness


Wish they would use them up here, only ever seen sponges here lol.

I have went through about 10 or so mitts at a £10 each, been detailing for 6/7 years, just fancy trying this as so many high end guys on autopia used it.

Plus this goes into the crevices too, pretty happy with it.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

stopped useing mitts after the megs lambwool fell to bits waste of a tenner.now use mf spounge easier to hold and dont fall to bits.if and when i get back into the valeting game may invest in one of these iirc the rep wanted aroung 80quid.so thats pretty cheap


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeh £80 is a joke to be honest. What company does he represent.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

it was either a autoglym or autosmart rep


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Alan W said:


> I've been using the same brush for 5 years now on every wash without any marring. How many mits have you gone through in that time Kev?
> 
> Alan W


Hi Alan,

It is interesting and I know you say it doesn't harm the paint, but I'm not entirely convinced and probably won't be until I see one in the flesh. I have an envy detailing brush, but I don't particularly like using that.

My mitt of choice is the Poorboys Noodle mitt. Used it largely in every wash for the last 6 months. Still looks as good as the day I bought it, and can't see how it would deteriote to a point I needed a new one. It cirtainly wouldn't be any time soon.

The only reason I would buy a new mitt/sponge is when curiosity gets the better of me and I want a change just for the sake of it.

Interesting, but does it really do something a £10 mitt can't?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I'd give the griots or oxo one a go. Don't think either manufacturer could better the build quality


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

http://www.autopia.org/forum/car-de...23-griot-s-boar-s-hair-wash-brushes-long.html

Here is an interesting read, this guy has IMHO the best wash technique on autopia. Also just read through his other posts he is really knowledgable c20 years of detailing under his belt, real nice guy.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

JJ_ said:


> http://www.autopia.org/forum/car-de...23-griot-s-boar-s-hair-wash-brushes-long.html
> 
> Here is an interesting read, this guy has IMHO the best wash technique on autopia. Also just read through his other posts he is really knowledgable c20 years of detailing under his belt, real nice guy.


I spent some time today searching Accumulator's posts on Autopia as well and you beat me to posting the above link! :lol:

I don't think we're going to convert anyone JJ so best just keep this one to ourselves, eh! 

Alan W


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

lol I know why most are suspicious. 

I noticed one BIG reason why I like it. The boars hair free rinses, whereas the mitt require agitation and sorting through to make sure there isn't any grit. The boars hair seem to just rinse free. 

Nearly finished my soap solution spreadsheet!! Any ideas where I can upload it to, so I can give access to everyone on DW ?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Interesting and worth a further look IMO ..


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Hmm, I've seen a few US detailers using these. I think dsdm (that's not quite right!) used to use on. :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Just read that Meguiars Side-lock brush uses Boars hairs, therefore Muslims might not want to use them!


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

i would like to try but for that price, i just cant afford to at that price. unless someone wants to give one away as a freebie so i could a review on it


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

There are some reports of it causing swirls though. Am interested though to see one and try it myself.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Just had a wee browse there. Accumulator on Autopia has used one of his brushes for c20 years. Lucky if my mitts last a few months and its not as if they are safe for alloys as the hard leather bit is coming through due to balding. Whereas the boars hair will probably be more wear and tear. 

Like everything there is different quality of brushes, not sure on the meguiars one.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

shaqs77 said:


> i would like to try but for that price, i just cant afford to at that price. unless someone wants to give one away as a freebie so i could a review on it


No freebies I'm afraid! :lol:

The last few I brought over are now gone with JJ getting the last of them. 

I could be persuaded to bring a few more across in a couple of months time but they would need them to be paid for in advance due to the cost.

Alan W


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

JJ_ said:


> Just had a wee browse there. Accumulator on Autopia has used one of his brushes for c20 years. Lucky if my mitts last a few months lol.
> 
> Like everything there is different quality of brushes, not sure on the meguiars one.


The megs one is just the wee one for badges etc.

Where can I buy one? Like to give new products a try.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Alan W said:


> No freebies I'm afraid! :lol:
> 
> The last few I brought over are now gone with JJ getting the last of them.
> 
> ...


Ah right, from the states only. my other half is going over next month so may ask for one of these. although there are so many other things i want too! :lol:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Cullers said:


> There are some reports of it causing swirls though. Am interested though to see one and try it myself.


Yeah there are various qualities and some have man made fibres which IMO would scratch.

If you stick to boars hair the brush itself will not scratch, user method will cause it scratch.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

First (grout) sponges, now (boars hair) brushes ... what is the world coming to? 

Next time we're going to get report that we should use a broom to wash our cars :lol:

Joking mate, interesting report.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Its certainly a new one on this side of the pond, still getting used to it, however my two new mitts have not came out their wrapper yet.


----------



## Biggy (Aug 27, 2009)

Interesting, I wonder how long it will be till these are sold in the uk?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I have waited about 7 years and decided to buy alans which he imported. I would probably just import again. Before this forum was about that's the only choice nothing was avail over here apart from 1z and megs


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

Biggy said:


> Interesting, I wonder how long it will be till these are sold in the uk?


Not long :thumb: we have some Griot's coming over soon.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hmmmmmm, interesting :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Anyone given them a go yet. ?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Just a wee update, still no marring from this baby. Very impressed indeed.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

All the jetwashes here in AUS use those boars hair brushes. Swirl city. 
They are not that quality though, but good for a quick wash. 
I'm not keen on using one at home though, I'll stick to mit or sponge.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Are we talking about washing the full car with one of these? Or used as opposed to a detailing brush?

Look at the size of it!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

A quality Boar's Hair Brush (now exceedingly difficult to find ) will not marr the paint when used correctly. 

Alan W


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> Are we talking about washing the full car with one of these?


Yes Kev! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I can't imagine washing a car with what is essentially "a brush"


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Very interesting read...

They do, however, look a little... awkward to use?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

JD said:


> Very interesting read...
> 
> They do, however, look a little... awkward to use?


Could fit my arch gap though.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ill bring it along to a meet one time or something, it's quite surprising plus you can rinse it really easily between touching a panel. My main concern is getting dirt lodged in my mitts which does happen.


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Just remember never leave it lying arround could be mistaken for a sweeping brush


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Aye fair point I keep it in my wash bucket with a lid on it. Dry most of it then pop it in.


----------

